# Looking to adopt two rats in CANADA (near east coast)



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

I notice most rats that need homes are in the states. If anyone needs to sell thier rat(s) or give away to a good home i am open. My rat is almost at the end of the road (myco got her  ) 

I care for my rat like its my child, she is NOT on cedar/pine bed, NO aquarium, 4ft high cage with 5 levels. NO junk food, on a total complete homemade diet w/suplements.

I will try and keep this thread open as the months pass by because iam moving to ONTARIO, London in late August, so anyone in that area that needs to sell/give away iam open.

Females preferred, neutered or not. If my rat cant come with me due to old age iam open to males. I am trying to find DUMBOS again.

PM me for contact details.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

London often has a lot of rats in need so you might as well wait until you get there. Plus there are rat trains as well.


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

lilspaz68 said:


> London often has a lot of rats in need so you might as well wait until you get there. Plus there are rat trains as well.


Ya i hope there are rats there LOL, im so used to living in a small town i dont realize there are much BIGGER places out there with more variety.

I found a breeder in Barrie, i reserved two blue Dumbos but they never replied.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

RatsR4Life said:


> lilspaz68 said:
> 
> 
> > London often has a lot of rats in need so you might as well wait until you get there. Plus there are rat trains as well.
> ...


Sadly there are _no good breeders _in Ontario and the breeders in Barrie are some of the worst BYB, unethical sorts. Masterpiece Pets was it? Breeders in Ontario/Canada do not follow the majority of guidelines a good breeder should. They use a lot of petstore stock, there are no pedigrees involved, etc. Your best bet is to get rescues/oops babies when you get to London. I know someone who lives near London and was going to bring a neglected ratgirl all the way down to Toronto for me so she is most likely willing to transport rats to a good home.


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

oh great! well, i will post in this thread when i move. Yes the breeders place is called masterpiece pets


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Nasty. Masterpiece is horrible. I know a rat rescue in Barrie and she keeps me up to date on the goings on in the area, but the website has many red flags.
Typical Canadian website
http://www.masterpiecepets.ca/

Note no pedigrees or even mention of lines (pretty petstore rats maybe?), there is no such thing as a teddy bear rex, there is velveteen (poor rex) or rex.
If you look at the Males page under Snickers, they say he is a Silver Chocolate...
but here is the standard for that;
Deep rich brown, the coat should contain and equal amount of silvered and non-silvered hairs. Eyes black.
That boy has ruby eyes and looks mink to me. Do you see what I mean?

Typical US Ethical breeder website
http://www.dazzlemerats.com/

Note the pedigrees, the information on the site, that she is a member of NARR (North American Rat Registry). She is a judge and VP of NIRO, etc.
This woman stopped a line of rats because of health issues cropping up, and was open about it to everyone.

Yeah wait until you move


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

hmm, well i have been looking around my area and i found a rat rescue. Iam a bit skeptical because its his private hobby. He sounds very knowledgable ( QT the rats, vet visits, rat diets e.c.t) 

But i also found a woman who also knows her stuff, she wants to breed her own dumbo, just for one litter and she said she will set aside two females if i am still interested when the time come.

Iam not looking for top quality rats, just two rats that will be with me till the end.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Rescue is Angel's Heart? Clark?

If you took those baby girls you are taking away homes from the rescues and she is deliberately adding to an already hugely overloaded homeless rat population. Check out Craigslist for your area, its very very sad.. Clark also gets babies and dumbos in as well.


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

lilspaz68 said:


> Rescue is Angel's Heart? Clark?
> 
> If you took those baby girls you are taking away homes from the rescues and she is deliberately adding to an already hugely overloaded homeless rat population. Check out Craigslist for your area, its very very sad.. Clark also gets babies and dumbos in as well.


So are you saying Angels Heart is a bad place? im confused, because it sounds like they are trying to help. Yes it is that place, they are only two hours away from me, and i found him through kijiji. I never heard of craigslist.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorry, I was posting quickly.

to Clarify.

IF you took those 2 baby dumbo girls from that woman who is breeding them, 2 rescues at Clarks would still be homeless and they are already in the world.
The woman will be breeding them to "order" if you know what I mean? She gets enough "orders" and she will mate the rats and produce the babies.

There are a lot of rats at Clark's Angel's Heart rescue right now that desperately need homes, and there are even people having some minor discussions of getting some of those rats to Ontario on a rat train (on the Rat Shack)

Checking out CL was just so you see the Homeless Rats out there...I see the ads all the time posted. 

Have you seen some of the pics of Clark's rats? I could link you if you would like?


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

ooo yes i would love a link to see the rats. I told him i will keep in conteact with him closer to the time i can take on two rats, so iam doing a good thing here? Clark is well known?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

http://www.jorats.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=554&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

I had 2 sweet girls transported 2 years ago from NB to Ontario from Holly/SQ. If I had known about Clark's rescue then, I would've gotten more transported for me.


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

wow if only i knew him when i got Boo Boo. Well, i cant take on two right now, but later in the summer i will be open for them.


----------



## sharlee (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi I am the lucky "Grandma" of 10 baby rats. I would LOVE to keep them but 14 rats would be too many to care for properly. I live in Toronto ontario and London isn't too far away. I don't want to give my babies to anyone other than a rat lover as I have heard horror stories about rats being used as snake food. I think as far as I can tell there are two boys and 8 girls but since they're only 5 days old it's hard to tell. You can let me know if you are interested.


----------



## RatsR4Life (Mar 11, 2008)

sharlee said:


> Hi I am the lucky "Grandma" of 10 baby rats. I would LOVE to keep them but 14 rats would be too many to care for properly. I live in Toronto ontario and London isn't too far away. I don't want to give my babies to anyone other than a rat lover as I have heard horror stories about rats being used as snake food. I think as far as I can tell there are two boys and 8 girls but since they're only 5 days old it's hard to tell. You can let me know if you are interested.


Haha, I AM taking two females from you, on the 24th of May, its me Kerry, ur best friends daughter, LOL hehe


----------



## sharlee (Apr 19, 2008)

RATS!! No pun intended!! I was hoping there was another lucky rat lover out there!! See you soon. Shar.


----------



## sharlee (Apr 19, 2008)

I should have known it was you Kerry!! See you at the end of the month!!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

if you can take from clark i recommend it. i have 2 from him here and i know he takes really good care of all the rats he has to the best of his ability. they are all treated by the vet when needed and loved and handled. my two, Ink and Eyes are asolute dolls and we love them to death. ink i got as a few week old baby and eyes was about 5 months old at the time. both are very confident and loving. eyes likes to swim in her food before eating it so being white naturally she is my rat of many colors! haha. Ink has become a mascot for all rat kind and has won over the hearts of the most fearful and timid of people. we have to keep a close eye on her when the door is open because she will sneak out to explore the first chance she gets. both are wonderfully happy and social rats. i have taken in some surrenders in my time, maybe i lucked out with these two but it is unlikely. their temperament really goes to show you how much care and love clark puts into those rats. so if you have the chance to get from him i highly recommend it.


----------

